# Raloxifene and pct question.



## Azog (Jun 27, 2012)

I am currently running 60mg of raloxifene daily in an attempt to shrink my pubertal gyno. I plan on running it through my cycle. My question is: when I get to pct, do I stop the raloxifene and switch to nolva or just run the raloxifene instead of nolva?


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 2, 2012)

You should run letro for that, either way, yes i would stop it during pct. Last thing you want is to whipe out your estro, during pct while you are triying to achieve homeostasis ( hormonal balance)


----------



## Dog-Slime (Jan 13, 2013)

Azog said:


> I am currently running 60mg of raloxifene daily in an attempt to shrink my pubertal gyno. I plan on running it through my cycle. My question is: when I get to pct, do I stop the raloxifene and switch to nolva or just run the raloxifene instead of nolva?



Did the raloxifene shrink it any?


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 13, 2013)

Lulu66 said:


> *You should run letro for that, .....*



This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ IMHO


Respect,
Vette


----------



## Azog (Jan 13, 2013)

Dog-Slime said:


> Did the raloxifene shrink it any?



OOOOOOLD post, but I'll answer. No, in my case the ralox did absolutely nothing. I ended up getting the glands excised.


----------

